# What is going on with my vagina?!? TMI



## tuckie27

I asked this in another thread and didn't get too many responses, so I'm going to copy and paste here:

Ladies- I am sorta freaking out. I need the advice of some of you vets. Sorry if this is TMI. So, I've been inserting the progesterone every night (as I'm sure many of you know, there's no applicator!) Well, I've been doing this for several weeks now (and so I feel what's going on "up there") and the last 2 nights have really frightened me. At first I could insert my whole finger (like normal), so I would stick the prog. up there as far as I could for the first several weeks, but now I feel something (my cervix?) is much lower and feels engorged. I noticed it last night and was curious how it would be tonight when I put it in and sure enough, I can't even get half my finger up there wothout feeling this thing...sorry for my utter lack of understanding my own anatomy, but if it's my cervix then I'm worried cause I thought it was supposed to be high during pregnancy? Also, does this mean I shouldn't have sex? It feels as though this thing would obstuct DH's penis from even going in...sorry, this is very weird to me, I've never used progesterone until this pregnancy so I'm not used to being so aware...Can anyone help me??? :/ Do I need to see my Dr???


----------



## jsowar

Are you sure it's your cervix you're feeling? I know when I used Crinone, which has an applicator, it would build up and I would have to "clean" myself out every few days. Not sure if that is what is going on with you, but might be the case. You might want to swipe in there with your finger before the next time you insert your progesterone and see if you get anything :blush:


----------



## Want2bemommy4

Probably is your cervix. Not everyones is up high. It is swollen due to more blood flow so its soft and puffy. It's fine to have sex unless told not to.


----------



## tuckie27

Update: Ended up going in and discovered that I had a yeast infection. I had never had one and didn't feel itchy so I had no clue. Dr. said I was all swollen and inflamed up there :/ It was my cervix i felt too, but she said it was larger than usual and ok, she wasn't worried about the position. Also told me the progesterone suppositories I am on likely caused the yeast infection and inflammation. Was given medicine safe for 1st trimester for infection.


----------

